
A Framework for First Principles Thinking - neilkakkar
https://neilkakkar.com/A-framework-for-First-Principles-Thinking.html
======
new_realist
Generally the more advanced principles are the second, third, and fourth order
principles. Questioning the fundamentals usually leaves you making a bunch of
basic mistakes, as Elon has done, over and over.

It turns out, though, that if one of the first principles is, “though shalt
not lose money” then Elon Musk has indeed disrupted it. It turns out you can
do thing nobody else is willing to do if you’re willing to lose more money
than anyone else is. Welcome to the new secular era of cheap money.

~~~
voisin
Can you expand on “as Elon has done, over and over”, for those of us not
familiar with what you are referring to?

------
new_realist
Generally the more advanced principles are the second, third, and fourth order
principles. Questioning the fundamentals usually leaves you making a bunch of
basic mistakes, as Elon has done, over and over.

It turns out, though, that if one of the first principles is, “though shalt
not lose money” then Elon Musk has indeed disrupted it. It turns out you can
do thing nobody else is willing to do if you’re willing to lose more money
than anyone else is.

------
alokv28
ironic title is ironic

